# some videos of my tank



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

this is my 125 gallon reef tank 1-video is my new shark at feeding time 2-video is my whole tank. this tank has lots of flow GOT TO LOVE THE FLOW LOL! the last time i added it all up between the returns & powerheads its right at 4420 gph. and about 800 watts of lighting thanks for looking YouTube - 100_1133.mov my new shark eating YouTube - 125 gallon reef tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful. One of these days I might take the plunge. It looks like a lot of work though.


----------



## Glassjaw022887 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very Cool Love Saltwater!!!


----------



## sghera64 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice shark, nice tank. The water flow you said that you have is about 35 tank volumes per hour. That is little on the high side. I read that about 20 tank volumes is par. But, as long as things are looking so nice, leave it alone. You might also consider an inexpensive wave maker. For example:

Naturalwave Multi-Cycle Pump Timer | Aquarium Timers | Electrical Supplies | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Cheers,
- - sjg


----------



## sghera64 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's mine (135 gallon Oceanic):

YouTube - My 135 gal mini reef tank

DIY CO2 reactor, Neilson reactor, protein skimmer. DIY 3 x 250 Watt MH lighting @ 10,000 K. Tank gets a range of water flow from 0 tank volumes ramping up to 20 tank volumes over 3 minutes.

:biggerfish:

- - 
sjg


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks to all for looking . sghera64 you have a sweet tank. i did try a lot of wavemakers. but i have not found 1 that i like i am on the look out for the neptune jr sys. so if anyone no's any one who has a full set up sys. for sale let me know thanks REEFCRAZY


----------

